# Tre good German Shepherds



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone bought a puppy from this lady?
Or seen her dogs?

TRE'GOOD GERMAN SHEPHERDS


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, her dogs are lovely. I would want to see some proof of health testing, namely hips. 

I see the dogs have CGC and many are therapy dogs. They do train but do not compete and that is fine for them. She does explain away competition trained behaviors as not reliable on the street and that may be her opinion. I disagree with it. 

I think if you are looking for a family companion and the dogs do have health testing she would be okay. However, she is asking some pretty steep prices for her dogs. $2500 for a puppy from unproven parents is more than I would pay.


----------



## K9Guy96 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Well, her dogs are lovely. I would want to see some proof of health testing, namely hips.
> 
> I see the dogs have CGC and many are therapy dogs. They do train but do not compete and that is fine for them. She does explain away competition trained behaviors as not reliable on the street and that may be her opinion. I disagree with it.
> 
> I think if you are looking for a family companion and the dogs do have health testing she would be okay. However, she is asking some pretty steep prices for her dogs. $2500 for a puppy from unproven parents is more than I would pay.


 I have personally seen her dogs, the puppies, and their behavior. The parents are proven to be obedient, loyal, and protective. They are a registered therapy dog and a medical alert service dog. Dogs who work in the real world. We should not forget that we show our dogs in the ring to prove that our dogs may be able to work in the real world. Show dogs are often not tested for the demands of the real world. A dog that actually works in the world is at the highest level for the breed. Am I wrong? Keeping our dogs solely in the ring honestly proves nothing about a dogs ability to work all day next to it's handler. A medical alert dog is a highly trained dog who possess and uses all of the most prized traits we seek in our German Shepherds.

As far as price, you couldn't purchase any equivalent puppy for anything close to $2,500. An excellent diet and medical testing is very expensive. Breeding inexpensive dogs, without consideration for their health (diet) and medical testing has created a crises in the German Shepherd breed. Her commitment to her dogs mental and physical health in unparalleled. Yet, I understand that breeders may feel threatened by an innovative, boutique breeder with elevated standards. I honestly feel you should meet the people and see the dogs before you post negative comments. We should all work together to support our chosen breed not knock each other down.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You just insulted quite a few breeders on this board, and then state that we shouldn't knock each other down. 

How ironic.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

K9Guy96 said:


> I have personally seen her dogs, the puppies, and their behavior. The parents are proven to be obedient, loyal, and protective. They are a registered therapy dog and a medical alert service dog. Dogs who work in the real world. We should not forget that we show our dogs in the ring to prove that our dogs may be able to work in the real world. Show dogs are often not tested for the demands of the real world. A dog that actually works in the world is at the highest level for the breed. Am I wrong? Keeping our dogs solely in the ring honestly proves nothing about a dogs ability to work all day next to it's handler. A medical alert dog is a highly trained dog who possess and uses all of the most prized traits we seek in our German Shepherds.
> 
> As far as price, you couldn't purchase any equivalent puppy for anything close to $2,500. An excellent diet and medical testing is very expensive. Breeding inexpensive dogs, without consideration for their health (diet) and medical testing has created a crises in the German Shepherd breed. Her commitment to her dogs mental and physical health in unparalleled. Yet, I understand that breeders may feel threatened by an innovative, boutique breeder with elevated standards. I honestly feel you should meet the people and see the dogs before you post negative comments. We should all work together to support our chosen breed not knock each other down.


so she has documented proof of ofa'd hips and history of DM? they do sound like great gsd!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Just my opinion but i think for 2500$ u could do a lot better!


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

gsdsteve said:


> Just my opinion but i think for 2500$ u could do a lot better!


Where?


----------



## kkinaz (Jan 11, 2015)

*Tre Good Shepherd owner*

I have owned four German Shepherds and recently purchased Ava from Tre Good German Shepherds. My last female was bred in Germany and had excellent parents with titles galore and price to match those titles. She was very smart and intense. When she passed away from cancer in Oct 2014 it was devastating for the whole family. I spent many weeks roaming thru sites searching for our next family pet. 
When I found Tre Good the search was over. I did see Ava when she was four weeks old along with some of her brothers. We spent time together along with Christine and her husband. At that point I happily handed over a deposit on Ava.
I had daily communications with Christine with updates on Ava. Below is the post that I put on Tre Goods website.

Ava is now in her new home in Tempe and doing great. She is a spectacular example of a well bred German Shepherd. She is a very nice combination of dominance, confidence and affection and beauty thrown in. I could not be happier! Christine has been so wonderful with all of her knowledge. From the first contact she has provided timely, accurate and valuable information. Thank you so much Christine and gang for providing me with such a great family member. Thanks....Kent


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I personally really liked what she said on her "A step above; young trained family companions" page. Her dogs look lovely and I like the reasons she gave for why she breeds GSD's. So far I like her but I would need to do more research if I intended to buy one of her dogs.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Guy9999 said:


> Where?


Have you met with and seen any breeders dogs in person Guy?


----------



## heathgsd (Feb 27, 2015)

*Worth every penny and more*

I have owned GSD's for decades. My last one died over a year ago. I had been looking for my next GSD for a year, without result. I flew out to Tregood to view their last litter. I knew when I met the dogs and puppies that I had found my breeder and next GSD. Unfortunately, they had a deposit on the pick of the litter male ($3,500). So now I am on the waiting list for the pick male from the next litter. And yes, $3,500. You really shouldn't make flippant comments without seeing the dogs. I know from personal experience that you can't feed an organic, gress-fed diet without incurring incrediable expense. I also known they spend hundreds of hours socializing and working with their puppies. The dogs are unique in their intelligence, temperament, wilingness, and abilty to focus and think. They are producing new and unique GSD's and i for one have found the breeder of my next dog.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> The dogs are unique in their intelligence, temperament, wilingness, and abilty to focus and think. They are producing new and unique GSD's and i for one have found the breeder of my next dog.


What did they do? What did you see that made you think they were new and unique? New??


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Several brand new posters weighing in on this breeder. Surely none of them could possibly be in any way connected, however, I'll wait and see what the more established members of the board have to say.


----------



## Christine s. (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Have you met with and seen any breeders dogs in person Guy?


It has come to my attention that my dogs have become a topic on GermanShepherd.com. The truth is no past or present clients have posted any negative comments about Tre'Good or our dogs. No client has ever stated that I do not stand behind my dogs and my guarantee 100% There are many wonderful breeders out there and we all fill a specific niche. If you know what you are looking for in a German Shepherd you can find the perfect dog, for you and your family, from the myriad of dedicated breeders you have to choose from.

Christine Scattergood


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Christine s. said:


> It has come to my attention that my dogs have become a topic on GermanShepherd.com. The truth is no past or present clients have posted any negative comments about Tre'Good or our dogs. No client has ever stated that I do not stand behind my dogs and my guarantee 100% There are many wonderful breeders out there and we all fill a specific niche. If you know what you are looking for in a German Shepherd you can find the perfect dog, for you and your family, from the myriad of dedicated breeders you have to choose from.
> 
> Christine Scattergood


I'm not sure if you noticed, but I didn't say anything negative about your dogs either. I'm not big on shopping online for dogs, so my question was in general to the op about seeing dogs and meeting breeders. That would include you, if he was interested. 

New and unique caught my attention though, so I was curious how a poster came to that conclusion.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Steve Strom said:


> New and unique caught my attention though, so I was curious how a poster came to that conclusion.


Well, I'm seeing some really interesting statements being made in their purchase agreement. I think said statements are new and unique. In fact, I'd go as far as to say it's refreshing.


----------

